# Would you bother? (Complex Corns)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I was thinking of pairing a granite with an opal motley, resulting in normals, het for anery, blood red, amel, lavender, and motley.

If I held back all of that clutch, and bred them together, I believe I'd have a chance at Plasma, plasma motley, granite motley, avalanche.. avalanche motley? some very very low 0.1 - 0.8% chances of quadruple or even possible to get a 5 gene homozygous animal... 0.1% of a snow plasma motley, I suppose.. if that's even a thing?

What I want to create is just one batch of snakes that I can hold back a clutch for and grow on, and call my "suprise corns", because whatever comes out of the eggs - could be a lot of things, and I'm sure I will certainly be suprised.. 

So does anyone think it's worth doing or am I just wasting a perfectly good opal motley for whom I have an opal motley male and could just get a clutch of 100% opal motley instead of messing around trying to add blood red and anery to the mix.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like a project that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

personally i would:no1:, it means a nice selection of hatchlings, but it means playing the waiting game. im going to have a few projects starting next year, a similar thing, having to wait two generations and seew what the f2 chucks out:no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I would too!!! Yeah, you could get a load of opal motleys but think of the suspense and surprise in 6 years time...and then if you play and beat the odds...how great would some of those combo's be. DO IT!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would do it personally... Motley Glacier-Blood would be a pretty nifty beastie.

That said, you might not be able to tell which F2 animals are homozygous for Motley AND Bloodred


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

It's somthing to really look forward to. You wouldn't know the outcome and it would result in some good morph eventually : victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I would do it........its a lot of waiting but I think it would be worth it......


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My OH has pointed out the 1 in 1000 chance of getting a 5 gene **** animal, but people have won against much worse odds than that - and the fact that it's "possible" would be the exciting bit. I think he thinks that I should just go for a sure thing on the opal motleys whilst they're still quite decent value, but I've got a 1.2 trio of visuals and a 0.1 opal het motley breeding this year, so I really could spare the extra visual female...  There's a little voice whispering just do something different for a change!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> My OH has pointed out the 1 in 1000 chance of getting a 5 gene **** animal, but people have won against much worse odds than that - and the fact that it's "possible" would be the exciting bit. I think he thinks that I should just go for a sure thing on the opal motleys whilst they're still quite decent value, but I've got a 1.2 trio of visuals and a 0.1 opal het motley breeding this year, so I really could spare the extra visual female...  There's a little voice whispering just do something different for a change!


true, the odds of getting a 5 **** animal are low, but a 4 homos still worth doing, so's the threes and two's especially with the bloodred in there:no1:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

only thing I'd point out is ...how can you tell the difference?

Can you tell by looking the difference between even opal and snopal? people always seem to sell em as 'opal poss snopal' cause they can't even tell the difference by looking. Hell some have problems telling between blizzard and avalanche, avalanche and whiteout?...
Dunno, to me it's all just white snakes. True you would have the chance for plasma motleys, which I think will look nicer'n 'possible quint-**** whitesnake'.

We need someone to map the corn snake genome so we can just send off for a sure test


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Plutino said:


> only thing I'd point out is ...how can you tell the difference?
> 
> Can you tell by looking the difference between even opal and snopal? people always seem to sell em as 'opal poss snopal' cause they can't even tell the difference by looking. Hell some have problems telling between blizzard and avalanche, avalanche and whiteout?...
> Dunno, to me it's all just white snakes. True you would have the chance for plasma motleys, which I think will look nicer'n 'possible quint-**** whitesnake'.
> ...


You go away, you don't like any corns :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll keep them all until I can tell... get building me a new rack for them :whistling2:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> You go away, you don't like any corns :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll keep them all until I can tell... get building me a new rack for them :whistling2:


 
heh true...and will do when you buy me that salmon triplehet moonglow I want :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

beat me to it.. i was just gonna say that.. a lot of them would look similar lol.
good project tho, real lon term.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Go for it, tis my kind of fun.: victory:
You can always put the opal motleys together next year/: victory:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a good project go it : victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

sounds like a fun project


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

So if you've got 3 females producing opals and opal motley you'd flood th market there may be 40 opal motleys to shift go with the granite.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got a bit of a long term project to produce opal mots, so I might be interested in a few hatchlings to cheat a bit!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've got 1.1 opal motley, 0.1 snopal motley, and 0.1 opal het motley... but this will be their first season (all 04 or 05) so I'm expecting small clutches, and I'm not sure if the male will be up to all those ladies anyway.

Maybe I should do granite x snopal motley, for anerys het bloodred amel lavender motley? Now that's a mouthful.:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Kenorsanc said:


> So if you've got 3 females producing opals and opal motley you'd flood th market there may be 40 opal motleys to shift go with the granite.


40 wouldnt flood the market.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a pair of quad hets that I'm really looking forward to breeding, but dreading at the same time, trying to decide what to keep from them! Adding an extra het in there would be madness :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

do it !!!

i've got growing ons, from a snow stripe to a hypo lav, giving me quin hets which "could" kick out a hypo snopal stripe one day.. tho i think hypo opal stripe - which would be the equiv of coral snow, but i hope more lilac and peach - would be better colouring

yes the odd are small, but its fun none the less 

i've got a pair of female het opal anery stripe also, from JaneW's hatch the other year, so they will also be added in to the quin hets..

if you run 5 genes into the corn progeny predictor, it nearly crashes it lol lol lol

N


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I personally don't think I would, but not for reasons that should/would stop you I think.

Personally speaking I don't think we could hold back an entire clutch of conrs to see how they develop in order to identify/sell them, we just don't have the space with everything else that is going off, plus when we're doing reptile maintenance stuff Sami has a hard time keeping me focussed when it comes time to do corn things. I generally wander off upstairs to annoy a python or two the first time she turns her back.

Short answer is:

No because we need the space for retics


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

If I were you I'd do it. If you don't, you will always be wondering what would have happened if you had.


----------

